# How to mount red dot on Taurus revolver



## Chesapeake Troller (Feb 7, 2017)

I have an older 357 mag and want to add a red dot, something like a Burris FF3. Having a hard time finding a mount that might work. Any suggestions are appreciated!

CT


----------



## Stroker (Feb 7, 2017)

B-Square used to make one for the S&W K and L frames, which Taurus copied. I've had one on my 686 since 1988 and it has worked well with a 2X Nikon. Not sure if it is still available. For other options check out the S&W website or forum. If you know of a good gun smith they can drill and tap the top strap which is the best option to mount a base.


----------

